# Cycling Lipo's?



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

I am new to lipo's.Can lip's be cycled tested just like round cells? I will be using a GFX any suggestions on settings? Thanks LBJ:wave:


----------



## sk55 (Oct 13, 2012)

Charge at 20 amps. Discharge to 3.6 volts. Pay attention to IR and how long it stays over 4 volts. MAH is important too.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Info!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

